
Corona Helper - LouisRoR
Hello all,<p>Lots of people are having problems due to the corona virus. There are lots of people who are willing to help and are attempting to organise on makeshift facebook groups. I was hoping that something could be done to connect them more efficiently so we can all get through Corona.<p>Here is an idea for an app:<p>* On one side a user can post their need (such as: I am out of pasta&#x2F;nappies and there are none in the store. Could someone check on my grandma, I have a burst pipe but there is no one around to help) along with their location.
* On the other side people who are willing to help can post their location and info such if they have a car or extra supplies
* Both users will post if they have been exposed to Corona or not. (this could go on for 12-18 months so people can show if they already have immunity etc)
* The users can message each other.
* This can be implemented worldwide using post codes&#x2F;zip codes etc.
* Some things like safeguarding and protecting vulnerable people from exploitation will need to be worked out - but I&#x27;m sure solutions can be found.<p>To build this we will need:
* Backend Developers (Python&#x2F;Ruby etc)
* Frontend (Javascript)
* iOS developers
* Android
* UX
* DevOps
* A project manager
* Anyone else with skills they can bring to the table.<p>I&#x27;ve set up a discord server https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;YQgZvfr - please join if you have some time to spare and would like to help.<p>(if you could upvote and comment on this post to keep it bumped it would be most appreciated).
======
gus_massa
How is this different from Craigslist and other similar sites?

> _I have a burst pipe but there is no one around to help_

In that case you should hire a plumber, the plumber needs money to live too.
Probably s/he is working less because non-emergency repairs are getting
canceled. (One of my friends just delayed repainting the house for later.)

> _(if you could upvote and comment on this post to keep it bumped it would be
> most appreciated)._

Asking for upvotes is discouraged here, and usually make user flag the post
instead.

------
anjrai
Just launched [http://mycoronahelper.com](http://mycoronahelper.com)

